# Como construir un borrador de cintas de video por magnetismo



## Andrés (Oct 7, 2005)

Necesito borrar y reciclar una gran cantidad de cintas de video, me han contado que creando un campo magnetico fuerte estas se podrían borrar. ¿Como hacerlo ? No importa que se tenga que hacer una por una.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Tengo entendido que para borrar una cinta magnética se necesita un campo magnético localizado, para que de esta forma el campo magnético de todos los átomos queden siempre apuntando hacia la misma dirección. Si utilizas un gran imán que abarque todo el tamaño de la cinta, las líneas magnéticas inducirán a que el campo magnético de los átomos queden en posiciones disparejas. Esto es muy fácilmente demostrable al colocarle un imán de altavoz a un cinta de audio grabada; Si la reproduces, el sonido tendrá un vaivén que difiere totalmente del silencio de una borrada convencional.

Para borrar rápidamente todas estas cintas podrías adaptar a un rebobinador, varios de los pequeños imanes que utilizan para borrar la cinta.


----------



## Andrés (Oct 8, 2005)

Gracias  Fer por el consejo. 
Igualmente me gustaría recibir más información al respecto de  como hacerlo. Yo soy un aficionado con conocimientos muy básicos de electrónica, me dedico a la realización de videos (grabación y edición).


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 8, 2005)

Lo que te explica Fer, a mi entender es correcto. Y me parece una buena idea la de implementar un borrador rapido con un rebobinador e imanes localizados.


----------



## Andrés (Oct 8, 2005)

Lo haré y les contaré como me fue. 
Gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 8, 2005)

La forma correcta es como te han explicado. Debes usar un cabezal de borrado adaptado a un mecanismo rebobinador. No tienes un VHS viejo? pues ya tienes todo incluido.
Ni se te ocurra colocar la cinta en un imán potente porque la dañarías irremediablemente. Como dijo Fer, la alineación de los dipolos magnéticos en el medio es escencial por ende el borrado se hace mediante un campo controlado, de allí el uso del cabezal de borrado.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## rubenmas (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola amigo si aun estas en esa búsqueda , te digo yo icé un borrador de cinta de la forma mas fácil, tome un transformador viejo de tv lo desarme y coloque todas las chapas E solamente , si es grande ni necesita que la saques de la caja te la borra en un toque , es barato y no demanda gran trabajó,,,  Ruben


----------

